# So my office got a delivery of Post-It notes



## BlueStar (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## raystriker (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Sterling (Feb 14, 2013)

Dude, that's Larry (the real Luigi). Larry is one badass mofo.


----------

